# Dodge Chargers



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

A lot of departments are going to the dodge, are they better than the crowns vics? Plus when winter rolls around how will they perform?


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

both are rwd so the winter concern is a moot point. Charger has 345 hp cv has 250. More tq= harder time in snow but it does have traction control. To answer your question the CV has been the mainstay of law enforcement for the past 20 years. Its the most well suited car for the job. The charger is nice but, there have been complaints about the small interior space and trunk. I know some departments are doing trials on the charger but dont know of one as of yet to completely switch over.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

I've sat in a police Charger and driven the civilian version, and I'm not impressed. The visibility is positively awful, back seat space is limited, and the trunk is more of a footlocker in size.

The main value of the Charger is the optional Hemi engine, which would mostly be useful to state police/highway patrol agencies who could take advantage of its acceleration and top end. For what I do, the Ford has plenty of giddy-up, it's more comfortable, and better designed for a police cruiser.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

Chargers are good cars for SP because of there great ability to handle highspeed and there handleing durring such situation.. snow will be a problem tho... its a Sports car so theres no question about it.. after I get out of the Marines I plan on getting on the SP and I hope I get a UC or LP SUV if i have to Ill buy one for them... because I want to have the best ability to respond to a situation durring snowstorms.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

^^ FYI Most department's provide you with a police vehicle to use...


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The Chargers are actually getting more mileage than CV but spare tires have to be removed for equipment in our SP units here in NH and there is little to no room in front seat once computer etc is installed. It is not the CV.


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

ive got to throw my 2 cents in here. i own a 07 charger. im 6ft 3 245 pounds and ive got a ton of leg room and width room , even with my duty belt on. back seats are not that bad with my 3 yr old sitting in the middle..my wife actually had 4 of her friends in the car the other night and she said they were all comfortable. Barnstable p.d. has them and the cop i was talking to was bigger than me and he said he likes them better than the cv..i guess its all preference...im concerned though about the winter weather..the only downfall...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> m 6ft 3 245 pounds and *ive got a ton of leg room* and width room , even with my duty belt on.


 I'm sure your POV doesn't have a cage in it.



Delta784 said:


> *it's more comfortable, *and better designed for a police cruiser.


 :dito:
The seats in the Charger are not as soft as the seats in the newer Crown Vics.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree that they may be better suited for SP/HP's. We got eight primarily for our traffic teams, ACE, etc. Although we have some supervisors trying to bogart them.


----------



## Motor23 (Apr 25, 2007)

My department tested the mangnum instead of the charger. This car was un-real. It blew away the CV for speed and power. The problem is that a car like that is not for the roads of small towns. It would be great for the highway, but not for everyday partol use, not to mention the gas milage is awful.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Around here, Clinton,Ayer,Bolton are the newest recipients of the Chargers. I would like to see how they handle for the first four years. I am willing to bet that they are nowhere as sturdy as the CVs. Crown Vics have been around for a while and they improve on them every year. Can't beat it either, best bang for the buck.


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

I saw that Wentworth Institute Police has atleast one Charger for there Department. Can't really see the need for them to have one.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Is that JC carrying a .50 cal Blasphemy!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I was assigned to our first Charger, an '06 and went back to my '05 Vic. I lasted 4 months. Lousy visibility, squeaky brakes, AWFUL laptop placement, to list a few. It has 38k now-$800.00 brake job, motor mount replaced, couple of accidents, tires, numerous idiot light/ABS light problems-the list goes on......We have people that think a 4 cyl. Accord has "balls"-lets see how they handle the little Dodge. We just got an '07 Charger-I hope this ones better. Crown Vic-the tried and true industry standard-is the way to go. Look at the horrific accidents they've been in, and the PO has climbed out of it. The Charger, plastic trunk floorpan, plastic radiator support, and unibody construction is not the answer. I am not impressed.


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

I've been following the arguments for and against the chargers vs the CV's, and my question is this. Is it a mortal sin for any car company(mostly ford and Dodge in this case) to come up with an AWD police car? Seeing the two current contenders are rear wheel drive and there is always a problem with those in snow conditions. I would also think an AWD car will have better road handling qualities in non snow conditions(as might come into play in a high speed pursuit).


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

DodgeRam said:


> ^^ FYI Most department's provide you with a police vehicle to use...


I know they do but after a few years on I would like to buy and "Donate" a SUV to my Dept. if the conditions are that I get issued it.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

wolf9848 said:


> I saw that Wentworth Institute Police has atleast one Charger for there Department. Can't really see the need for them to have one.


never know when you have to bomb down huntington...haha


----------



## RESCOP (Jun 4, 2004)

wolf9848 said:


> I saw that Wentworth Institute Police has atleast one Charger for there Department. Can't really see the need for them to have one.


At first I was going to ask what the hell do you know about our needs? but I've decided to be nice and let you know we like it allot........even though it's a six cylinder  Real head turner..........


----------



## Section12 (Mar 16, 2007)

RESCOP said:


> At first I was going to ask what the hell do you know about our needs? but I've decided to be nice and let you know we like it allot........even though it's a six cylinder  Real head turner..........


Wentworth doesn't have a 6 cyl they have a Hemmy brother!


----------



## RESCOP (Jun 4, 2004)

Section12 said:


> Wentworth doesn't have a 6 cyl they have a Hemmy brother!


Don't tempt me brother, I'll take a red marker and write that right where it should be on that cruiser. At least it will show that our department has a sense of humor....


----------

